# C++ programming tutorial for beginners



## Kevin C (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello!

I made an online C++ programming tutorial for total beginners. Check it out:

https://www.programming4beginners.com

(Edit: I can't figure out a way to not make it a hyperlink.)

I don't know whether I'm shooting too high, but I noticed that this forum has a  "Programming links" sticky, so here I humbly propose my website for inclusion.

Have fun!


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 25, 2016)

Hm. will check it out. thx


----------



## dcf-joe (Oct 25, 2016)

Looks like a good start. I haven't programmed in C++ in awhile, so I will definitely be checking this out.


----------



## Kevin C (Oct 25, 2016)

dcf-joe said:


> Looks like a good start. I haven't programmed in C++ in awhile, so I will definitely be checking this out.



Actually, it's a tutorial for absolute beginners. People who know programming basics are likely to find it boring (since they know it all already).


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank you, i'm following it right now.


----------



## Drone (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks, it's a really rare case of some useful self-advertisement lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 27, 2016)

Not bad, I like the dark theme of your site. Just some advise, keep it in this thread. If you start posting the link to your site in other threads then it will trigger our spam guard and it will eradicate you. Other than that welcome to the programming section!


----------



## 42gration (Jan 31, 2017)

I visited your website. It is very informative and easy to understand. Very useful for beginners…


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Feb 1, 2017)

Read some of it, looked over the rest - I believe this could be made sticky. One thing I could suggest - more excises! When I was learning C++ I just didn't know how to test my skills. Found something like this very useful: http://www.cplusplus.com/forum/articles/12974/


----------

